# Tablesaw blade guards



## delroy33 (Sep 10, 2004)

Well when we got our tablesaws they all came with the Manufactures blade guard,splitter and anti kick back pawls.

When ripping off a thin slice, say 1/4 in. wide from a 6in. wide board and the 6 in. up against the fence that the off cut would momentarily remain stuck between the guard and the blade.when the stock was passed completly
through the guard would then drop and the 1/4in. off cut would be kicked back like a spear.

The guard that came with the tablesaw is memory.

When ever ripping the splitter and anti kickback pawls are always used as well as feather boards.

Looks like its the aftermarket blade guards just like the mitergage


----------



## Birchwood (May 13, 2005)

Well Roy, I took the whole thing off my JET for a while, until a nice chunk of 3/4" ply shot back and hit the wall so hard it dented it. Then the whole annoying assembly went back ON the saw. I'd really like to have a decent guard etc. but I cannot afford several hundred dollars for one of the fancy ones. I just put up with the junky one that came with an otherwise wonderful saw.
Thank you.


----------



## Routerbit (Mar 20, 2005)

Take a look at the Shark Guard, at leestyron.com


----------



## Learning Herb (Sep 11, 2004)

I like my very old Sears direct drive table saw, It has a very good fence and a blade guard that you can stand up out of the way for those small cuts and then just flip it down when you need the safty. You never have to take it off, But when you want it off like making non through cuts it comes off with two wing nuts ,,Very simple.And great.And all the antikickback and splitters are all there to.
Learning Herb


----------



## Pop_pop1 (Sep 10, 2004)

Well guys, I am on the other side of the fence. I don't like a blade guard on my table saw. I've used table saws for a lot of years, and I still have all my wigglers. The main reason I don't use a guard is with my tri-focals I have hard enough seeing what I'm looking at without a blade guard getting in the way too.

Even though I don't use a blade guard, safety is always in the forefront in my shop. I use a wide varity of push sticks and blocks that ensure a safe distance between the blade and my fingers. Recently I've purchased 2 of the GRR-Rippers, by Micro Jig, . These are without a doubt the best inovation in safety equipment for use on the table saw in years. They virtually eliminate the possibility of kick back because they grip both pieces as you move the board through the blade. It actually straddles the blade, and you can rip as close as 1/4" to the fence. I think they are great. They also work very well with the router table & jointer as well.

Does anyone else use the GRR-Ripper? If so, I'd like to here your comments on it.


----------



## Learning Herb (Sep 11, 2004)

pop pop.I allso used to ware tri focals. but I now have some thing new ,It is ground from top to bottom inone smothe cut and that does away with all the lines in your glasses, They are wonderful you should look in to them,It makes a world of differince.
Like I ead I fold my fence up for a lot of cuts, Maybe I will look in to the grr-rippers they sound good.
Learning Herb


----------



## Chuck Ross (Aug 28, 2005)

The reason you have the guards is because to many people have lost fingers with the saw. You have to work with the guard to get it adjusted. I have a Sears Contracter table saw it came with a guard like all saws do and it had to be adjusted for the same problems. Some people are very lucky and some are not is it worth a trip to and operating room for a little inconvence. In any case use push blocks and don't let your fingers get close.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Well like pop pop1 and Learning Herb I to don't use a tablesaw gaurd. I have a room issue with mine if I'm ripping anything over 4' long I have to flip the board so a gaurd is not to doable. But like Chuck mentioned I use push sticks for all of my detail cutting of smaller peices. I do watch where my fingers and hands go and if it is just outside of the blade insert cover I use my push sticks.


----------



## Learning Herb (Sep 11, 2004)

I use push sticks & push pads all the time, I only not use the guard when the cut demands it.Had a kick back 3 years ago that gave me about 32 stiches So as you can guess I am very very cairful.And I never rush or work when I'm tired. If you fight with the TS your going to lose.
Learning Herb


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Wow Herb that sounds scarey. Where did it rap you. I am going to put my gaurd on this spring I can't cut in my shop no more because it's a tool closet.  Now I have to wait for the wife to leave or I pull my pick up out of the car port. To do all my work I have a work bench in the closet just for finishing and small projects. But I'm still not complaining about that the more tools the happier I am.


----------



## Learning Herb (Sep 11, 2004)

Glenmore,, It got three fingers of my left hand, The 1st,2nd,& 3rd. And I am on blood thiners for my heart so it took the doc about 1/2 hr to control the bleeding. It was very messy.But all is well now .and as you might have gessed I'm a lot more safety minded,That is why I try to tell every one to be awake when working in the shop.Don' work when your tired. and if you have to stop and think of the cut you are going to make then 9 out of 10 times it shouldn't be done. Lets all work with with our minds awake. Learning Herb


----------



## Learning Herb (Sep 11, 2004)

It got three fingers of my left hand. and I'm on blood thiners so it took the doc about 1/2 hr. to control the bleeding. That why I always tell people to be awake when working in the shop. And if you have to stop and think if the cut is safe then 9 out of10 times the cut shouldn't be made.Lets all work with our mind fully awake. Learning Herb


----------



## Learning Herb (Sep 11, 2004)

It got three fingers of my left hand, And I'm on blood thiners so it took the doc about 1/2 hr. to control the bleeding.That is why I allways say work with you mind wide awake,And if you have to stop and think if the cut is safe,Then 9 out of 10 times the cut shouldn't be made.Lets all work with our minds awake. Learning Herb


----------



## Learning Herb (Sep 11, 2004)

Glenmore said:


> Wow Herb that sounds scarey. Where did it rap you. I am going to put my gaurd on this spring I can't cut in my shop no more because it's a tool closet.  Now I have to wait for the wife to leave or I pull my pick up out of the car port. To do all my work I have a work bench in the closet just for finishing and small projects. But I'm still not complaining about that the more tools the happier I am.




It got me in three fingers of the left hand, And to make it worse I'm on blood thiners and it took the doc 1/2 hr. to control the bleeding, It has mad me a lot wiser and a h whole lot safer, Never go to the shop when your tired or rushed.And if you have to stop and think if a cut is safe or not, You can bet your last cent that It's not.
Learning Herb


----------



## Learning Herb (Sep 11, 2004)

*Saw Guards*



Glenmore said:


> Wow Herb that sounds scarey. Where did it rap you. I am going to put my gaurd on this spring I can't cut in my shop no more because it's a tool closet.  Now I have to wait for the wife to leave or I pull my pick up out of the car port. To do all my work I have a work bench in the closet just for finishing and small projects. But I'm still not complaining about that the more tools the happier I am.



Yes it was. It got three fingers of the left hand .And to make it scareyer yet I take blood thiners and it took the doc a 1/2 hr. to controll the bleeding. But every thing is fine now healed up great and every thing still works. I was really lucky,That is why I talk safty so much, Like don't go near the shop if your tired or rushed. And by all means keep you brain awake. It don't take but a blink to get into trouble.
Learning Herb


----------



## Pop_pop1 (Sep 10, 2004)

Herb, I'm glad you came out sort of on top that time. You had what you might call a near miss. You might have been OK if you had a saw with a "Saw Stop" on it. I've read about them, but I don't have one either. Keep safe.


----------



## Learning Herb (Sep 11, 2004)

POPPOP. Sorry I was having with some thing ,And I don;t what but it ok now .Yes to your post. I was very lucky, And things like that all ways make you a bitter person. Both faith and woodworking, 
Learning Herb


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

I've learned that with table-saws, check to see where your blade height is at. If it's a bit too high, you will get a "kick-back". Also, never rush the cut.


----------



## Learning Herb (Sep 11, 2004)

Yes I agree, I love my TS but you have to be awake and thinking about what you are doing.The TS is the center of your shop but it can cut you down to size in nothing flat, I had the blade all the way up for I was resawing, And it didn't take long like 1/1000 of a second.I have a great bandsaw now for resawing it's a lot safer.
Learning Herb


----------



## Pop_pop1 (Sep 10, 2004)

Does anyone have a "Saw Stop" equipt table saw? Do you feel safer using it?


----------



## Learning Herb (Sep 11, 2004)

Wish I did, I have only seen then working at shows I can think that they would be quite pricey,An when your like me on a fixed income it is hard to get any of the good stuff, I can just about get what I need ,Can't even think of any thing for that much moiney.
Learning Herb


----------



## reikimaster (Sep 29, 2005)

Just a quick 2 cents here. I have a real good friend who is an extremely experienced woodworker. A small block of hardwood that he had just cut off on his table saw.. about inch and a half all around... danced a little and then contacted the blade and shot back and hit him in the mouth. It broke some teeth AND broke his jaw. He's ok now but he gets dressed up to work with his power tools. Part of his costume is a dual cartridge respirator and a full face shield. He says if he'd been wearing his safety equipment he probably would have gotten a fat lip at most. 

I make and play wooden flutes. Every time I get ready to use my tools I ask myself..."which finger can YOU do without?"..

Quite frankly, I'd miss any of 'em dearly. And while I'm one of those guys that was brought up being told "the table saw is the most dangerous tool in your workshop", I also know that ANY of them can bite you if you aren't paying attention and that means BEFORE you start using them (while making sure all safety gear is in place) as well as WHILE you're using them.

My table saw blade guard/anti-kick are mounted. Sometimes they HAVE to come off, but I don't have to be happy about it.


----------



## Learning Herb (Sep 11, 2004)

Oh yes I agree with you 100%. The peice that hit me then went through the door way and into the kitchen and hit the cabnet on the far side of the wall.Thank God there was no one in the house at the time.And I just like you have all my safty gear in place and in good working order,.Learning Herb


----------

